# Anzeige von Ankerpunkten, Pfaden etc...



## romo (20. August 2008)

Hallo, ich mach gerede meine erste Illu in Illustrator. Bin plötzlich in diesen Modus gekommen, in dem alles angezeigt wird: Wenn der Cursor über dem Pfad ist steht da "Pfad" über einen Anerpunkt "Anker usw. Am schlimmsten sind die Winkelanzeigen die beim Bewegen kreuz und quer über den Monitor huschen. Wie bekomme ich das ausgeschaltet Bestimmt ganz einfach aber ich schaffs einfach nicht.
1000 Dank schonmal! Romo


----------



## ink (20. August 2008)

Probiers mit Strg+U

mfg

edit: Es ist auch unter Ansicht -> Magnetsiche Hilfslinien ausschaltbar.
Der Begriff erklärt sich ja von selbst


----------



## smileyml (20. August 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Probiers mit Strg+U



Damit schaltest du die magnetischen Hilfslinien an und auch wieder aus. Du findest eine weitere Möglichkeit unter Ansicht-->magnetische Hilfslininien. Das das ganze doch Sinn hat und nützlich ist, wirst du auch noch feststellen.

Grüße Marco


----------

